# Charter Arms Undercoverette: Informed Opinions?



## Tanshanomi

I have an itch for a revolver chambered in .32 H&R Magnum - it's something larger than a .22WMR and a centerfire cartridge, but with less kick than my .38 Special. The selection to choose from out there seems to be S&W Airweights, Single-action Rugers and SP101s, and Charter Arms. I have no experience with Charter Arms, and opinions on them are all over the board. Does anybody have personal experience with C-A revolvers or the Undercoverette in particular?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

We have an older Charter Arms .38 Special, "shortie" revolver.
It began as very much a "mixed bag": It was accurate, and its trigger action was exemplary, but, as each successive shot was fired, its cylinder became harder and harder to turn.

The problem, it turned out, was "end shake," a situation in which the cylinder was too loose on its arbor, front to back. Fired cases shoved themselves rearward, and dragged against its recoil shield. It came from the factory with this difficulty.
It was absurdly easy to correct, using the same little "washer" shim that one would use to fix the identical issue in a S&W J-frame gun.

So now, with its all-original, smooth double-action, and very light, crisp single-action, it is an accurate, effective, easy to use little pistol.

I guess that I'd have to say that Charter Arms revolvers are inexpensive, but usefully functional. Defects are probably rare, but easy to fix. They're worth what you pay for them.


----------



## Tanshanomi

Steve M1911A1, is your Charter Arms an alloy or stainless frame? There does not seem to be much difference in price, used or new, and I am unsure if I want the greater durability of SS or the lighter weight of aluminum.


----------



## RK3369

I have several Charters. They have all been good quality guns. I feel that I could rely on them for carry, although I don't generally carry a revolver. I use them at the range and they have all worked pretty much problem free and consistent. That being said, they are older model Charters. From what I understand, the newer ones, (after the company folded and was restructured ???) are not of the same quality. I have heard that newer ones do not seem to have the same quality as the older ones. I have a newer Mag Pug 357 and it seems to work fine, but most of mine are probably over 15 or so years old. 

I looked at an Undercoverette, but when I saw it was 32 cal or something other than 38 special, I thought I didn't need to get another caliber and have to buy expensive ammo for it and no other gun I own in that caliber. I think you are going to find that the ammo is kinda pricey, especially if you plan to practice with it at all. the 38 is not that hot a round however, you are correct, in a smaller shorter revolver, there is more perceived recoil than in a longer barreled, heavier framed revolver like a Smith Model 10.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Tanshanomi said:


> Steve M1911A1, is your Charter Arms an alloy or stainless frame? There does not seem to be much difference in price, used or new, and I am unsure if I want the greater durability of SS or the lighter weight of aluminum.


Ours is so old that the frame is blued. Therefore it's steel, I believe.

In my old age, I would buy an aluminum-framed pistol for carry purposes. But I'd buy a duplicate in steel, to use for practice shooting.

(Note: I don't carry a revolver, and the medium-size semi-auto I do carry is all-steel. My wife's small semi-auto carry gun is mostly plastic.)


----------



## Tanshanomi

RK3369 said:


> I think you are going to find that the ammo is kinda pricey, especially if you plan to practice with it at all. the 38 is not that hot a round however, you are correct, in a smaller shorter revolver, there is more perceived recoil than in a longer barreled, heavier framed revolver like a Smith Model 10.


Yes, .32H&R Magnum is expensive, but .32S&W is going for reasonable prices. Not something I'm going to find in stock at the LGS, for sure.


----------



## denner

Charter Arms is not a bad revolver, but if you have the opportunity to purchase a S&W over the Charter Arms no one can argue( or should argue) to which one has the higher quality and reputation. S&W revolvers are arguably one of the best if not the best revolvers on the market.

S&W > Charter Arms


----------



## RK3369

denner said:


> Charter Arms is not a bad revolver, but if you have the opportunity to purchase a S&W over the Charter Arms no one can argue( or should argue) to which one has the higher quality and reputation. S&W revolvers are arguably one of the best if not the best revolvers on the market.
> 
> S&W > Charter Arms


I have several of both. Overall, I agree, Smiths are just better quality, better feel, better handling. nicer to shoot. I love my older model 10's. Just nice to shoot, accurate and smooth.. Just my $.02.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...However, S&W revolvers of the same type are about $100.00 more expensive than the similar Charter Arms product.
(And I'm not certain that S&W makes a .32 snubbie any more.)

I am, nevertheless, among the first to admit that S&W revolvers are worth their prices.

But this peculiarity still remains: Our old Charter Arms .38 Special snubbie has a better (unmodified) trigger action than does our (unmodified) S&W .38 Special snubbie!
Riddle me that one, Batman!


----------



## denner

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...However, S&W revolvers of the same type are about $100.00 more expensive than the similar Charter Arms product.
> (And I'm not certain that S&W makes a .32 snubbie any more.)
> 
> I am, nevertheless, among the first to admit that S&W revolvers are worth their prices.
> 
> But this peculiarity still remains: Our old Charter Arms .38 Special snubbie has a better (unmodified) trigger action than does our (unmodified) S&W .38 Special snubbie!
> Riddle me that one, Batman!


Steve it must be a very good one. I know you know revolvers. Have you shot a S&W model 637's unmodified sa trigger lately? At least the one I own has a very, very good unmodified trigger. If in fact the old Charter arms trigger is better my hats off to them. :smt083


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*denner*;
I haven't bought a revolver, new or used, for about 35 years.
The last one Jean and I acquired was our S&W Airweight Bodyguard, but we got it used, about 10 years ago, from its first owner, a friend. I earned it as a "spiff" for cataloging and evaluating his gun collection, at the end of his life.
The Charter Arms snubbie was left to Jean by the lady for whom Jean worked as a dance mistress and featured dancer, in a professional folk-dance troupe. That came to us in 2008, and its necessary cylinder shim was added more recently.
Prior to that, I acquired the one other revolver that we own, a G.I. S&W M.1917 in .45 ACP, about 35 years ago, while I was still deeply involved in Practical-Shooting competition. It had been very carefully tuned by a talented pistolsmith, and is a tremendous pleasure to shoot.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Go with the S&W for a hundred bucks more, and don't look back. You only have to buy the best once.


----------



## RK3369

shootbrownelk said:


> Go with the S&W for a hundred bucks more, and don't look back. You only have to buy the best once.


man, ain't that the truth. I've bought enough cheap guns over the years to know that they never make you as happy as a "good" one will.


----------



## Tanshanomi

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...However, S&W revolvers of the same type are about $100.00 more expensive than the similar Charter Arms product.
> (And I'm not certain that S&W makes a .32 snubbie any more.)


Nope, I learned that S&W stopped making the 431PD (.32 Magnum, double action, exposed hammer) in 2008. I'd love to have one - especially to have that sixth round - but in all my looking, I have not find one locally or online for less than $500, and a couple LNIB examples were pushing nine bills!

So, I took the plunge and bought a SS Undercoverette online for $325. We'll see if I made the right choice. 
I'll report back how I like it once my local FFL gets it to me and I have a chance to take it to the range.


----------



## denner

Tanshanomi said:


> Nope, I learned that S&W stopped making the 431PD (.32 Magnum, double action, exposed hammer) in 2008. I'd love to have one - especially to have that sixth round - but in all my looking, I have not find one locally or online for less than $500, and a couple LNIB examples were pushing nine bills!
> 
> So, I took the plunge and bought a SS Undercoverette online for $325. We'll see if I made the right choice.
> I'll report back how I like it once my local FFL gets it to me and I have a chance to take it to the range.


Congrats, and I agree with your decision, that's a large price difference. Charter Arms should serve you well.


----------



## shootbrownelk

RK3369 said:


> man, ain't that the truth. I've bought enough cheap guns over the years to know that they never make you as happy as a "good" one will.


 That, and if you ever decide to sell the gun, the Charter Arms has pretty low resale value. The S&W on the other hand will probably bring close to, if not more than you paid for it. That's been my experience.


----------



## Tanshanomi

shootbrownelk said:


> That, and if you ever decide to sell the gun, the Charter Arms has pretty low resale value. The S&W on the other hand will probably bring close to, if not more than you paid for it. That's been my experience.


I didn't consider that. But on the other hand, I've sold exactly two guns in my life. The solution is always a bigger safe.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Tanshanomi said:


> ...The solution is always a bigger safe.


Your solution = My solution.
It is always unfortunate that the new safe soon still isn't big enough.


----------



## Tanshanomi

Picked up my Undercoverette last week. Took it to the range Friday night. Overall, I am very pleased. A breeze to shoot and it has a pretty good trigger. I really enjoy shooting the .32 magnum cartridge.


----------

